# Corn and onion on my new-to-me MES 40



## sundown farms (Apr 18, 2016)

Saturday I bought an MES 40 Gen. 2.5 for $150 that works great. Took a lot of scrubbing to get it too look like it should but it cleaned up nicely. We planned a full day Sunday smoking chicken leg quarters, BB, CSR and wanted to do corn and whole onions. Decided not to load the MES up too much on my maiden voyage so did the chicken in the morning using the AMNZTS. Did the ribs in the afternoon and they also turned out good using pecan chips.













20160417_125925.jpg



__ sundown farms
__ Apr 18, 2016






The reason for this post is to share the way I did the corn and onions.

The corn was not that special but I tried somethings with the onions that turned ok and has potential, IMHO.  Only smoked two ears of corn as they cost about a dollar and ear. Slathered with melted butter, dusted lightly with The Best Cajun Seasoning (no MSG version) from The Best Stop in Scott LA (no affiliation, only appreciation).  The cobs were wrapped with bacon then dusted again with cajun seasoning.  

We did not want them to be too spicy as the granddaughters would be over. So, the seasoning would have been heavier if they had not been eating with us. 













20160417_124732.jpg



__ sundown farms
__ Apr 18, 2016






The ears were in the MES 40 for about 2 hours at 250 along with the ribs and that was too long. But they tasted fine, not tough but had dried out a little. Although the bacon was not mushy as it needed the time. Should have lightly pre-fried the bacon, then wipe the cobs with fresh bacon grease and then seasoned and wrapped. Should have pulled the corn within an hour as I have read here.

The two large (4" dia.) onions that had been skinned and the top trimmed in a terrace fashion -- thought trimming like that would allow the seasoning to seep in but it was not noticeable. Before cajun seasoning was added painted on warm bacon grease with some down the center 3/4″ diameter hole made by an apple corer.  Dusted on the seasoning on the bacon grease but not too heavy due to the girls coming over. The onions were on for about 3 hours at 250 and were warm in the middle but only the outer layers were cooked but nicely firm. The outer layers and top had some smoke but not much. Flavor was good. Next time I will cut out the center in a larger cone shape if it is a large onion. If a smaller onion then the apple-core plug may be right and season the inside with thyme or another seasoning and a piece of partially fried bacon. Will add more seasoning and mark an unseasoned one for the girls.













20160417_165000.jpg



__ sundown farms
__ Apr 18, 2016






So here are the results. We enjoyed the meat and veggies. Really looking forward to using the MES 40. All suggestions will be appreciated.

This is my first post with Qview. I hope it works.......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks tasty!

Try this on your onions next time. It allows you to season the entire onion. I will brush a bit of melted butter over the entire onion once cut then season.  Once seasoned then you can wrap in bacon. Unwrap when done and you will have a non-deep fried blooming onion.


----------



## sundown farms (Apr 19, 2016)

DirtSailor - Thanks for the response. When I was reading how others did onions I wondered about the blooming idea but had not thought about butter/seasoning then closing it with the bacon wrap to smoke. I bet that will work and hope to post a qview soon of the smoky bloomer. May try one with a light dusting of poultry seasoning before closing it up. Any thoughts about seasoning that would go well?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2016)

For a mild seasoning Old Bay or Lawry's seasoned salt is great. For a kicked up seasoning melt butter and add sriracha to the butter. Brush all over onion. Dust with garlic and chipotle.


----------

